
Huge solar storm which could wipe out modern technology expected by 2020 - bcaulfield
http://www.express.co.uk/news/science/737882/solar-storm-WIPE-OUT-modern-technology-carrington-event
======
oneshoe
This article and not to mention the entire site is way too sensational to
consider.

~~~
flukus
It's also barely an article.

------
Fjolsvith
Fake news?

